# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Voolf's Bookmark(s)

## Voolf

At last i join the bookmark party.

Following my last map, i decided to make a bookmark in the very same style. Mouse requested more colours for trees. So here you go



I want to make more of this kind to make a set, but i am not sure i will have time to do that right away.

----------


## ThomasR

When you come in, you really come in heavy  :Smile: 
That's magnificent AND well thought !

----------


## Sironae

oh wow i love it! so great!!!!

----------


## Mouse

I agree entirely with Thomas and Sironae! But you know I can't rep you just yet, because I repped you just two days ago for the original map!  LOL!

Sironae - see what you've started?   :Very Happy:

----------


## damonjynx

Great work mate, well done.

----------


## Domino44

I love this! Really pretty!

----------


## Bogie

Spectacular Voolf!  Welcome to the fun!

----------


## Abu Lafia

Man, it's looking fantastic. Such a wonderful idea!  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Nice Nice NICE!  Too bad I can't rep you right now...

----------


## Chashio

That is gorgeous.  :Exclamation:

----------


## Barek333

Such a beautiful bookmark  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

I kept meaning to suggest a seasons based idea for a challenge, or at the very least do a map encompassing them all myself. Still, perhaps, there's no need now, since we have this wonderfully executed, stunner from you, Voolf!  :Very Happy: 

Really great work, with that perfect balance of colour, design and simplicity!

----------


## Voolf

Thank you all, i am so glad you enjoy this one.

----------


## kacey

I love the trees what a great bookmark.

----------


## Tom

Very nice! The colors are so pleasant!

----------


## ChickPea

Absolutely beautiful! I was in awe of the trees in your Heian Shrine map and I'm thrilled to see more in that style. This is simply gorgeous.

----------


## Voolf

Kacey, Tom, ChickPea - thank you very much.


Second one. I mixed up little of new style and my old one.

Unfortunately i did the drawing a little two small i think. It was ok while i was working in 100% zoom, but when i zoomed it out for print size i realized its bit too small. Was too late i didnt wanted to redraw half done map  :Razz:  It's still ok, but some nice looking effects are hard to see.

Anyway here it is.



### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Josiah VE

Gorgeous! I don't think it's too small at all. The lighting is fantastic.
How long did this one take you?

----------


## Voolf

Thanks Josiah. I made it today. i was working from noon to late evening with many breaks. I am not sure how many hours total.
I lost a lot of time thinking what to draw actually.

----------


## Chashio

Oh  :Exclamation: 

You totally just awed me with that one.
I think you actually bumped my motivation to try subterranean mapping into the top 20 things I want to try next.
I'm also curious how long it took... though, do you have a guess of time per stage? [drawing, shade, color, or whatever you do] _ninja'd_  :Surprised:    I'll rephrase... In what order do you generally work, regarding stage?

----------


## kacey

Very nicely done... again... I'm running out of things to say about you're beautiful work, it's amazing as always.

----------


## Voolf

> Oh 
> 
> You totally just awed me with that one.
> I think you actually bumped my motivation to try subterranean mapping into the top 20 things I want to try next.


That is very nice compliment Chashio. It is nice to hear my work motivates people  :Wink: 




> I'm also curious how long it took... though, do you have a guess of time per stage? [drawing, shade, color, or whatever you do] _ninja'd_    I'll rephrase... In what order do you generally work, regarding stage?


My usuall process is:
1. Lines
2. Flat colours or texture
2. Shade
3. Light
4. Is a mess  :Smile:  its generally more shade, more light, more colours. Good word for that is probably refinement.

But this works only if i am 100% sure what and where to draw - if i have planned everything. With this one i have not and i drew and erased many times. I could not decide what i want and in what style. Usually when i am experimeting like that, i do all the stages for one section of the map (or one kind of things, i.e. trees) then i move to another section and start from 1st to 4th stage again.

I would say that this one took me about 5 hours, maybe more. The map changed 3 times in the process  :Very Happy: 




> Very nicely done... again... I'm running out of things to say about you're beautiful work, it's amazing as always.


Thanks Kacey, next time just simple "good job" will be enough  :Very Happy:  (of course if you like it)

----------


## Chashio

That's actually a rather tidy process... compared with mine. [1. see something that looks kinda like X; 2. hmm...; 3. add a bit here, there, fix this and that...; 3 1/2. hmm, well, now it kinda looks more like...; 3 3/4. mess about with stuffs; 3 7/8. darn, well, ok...; 4. continue to make a giant mess until it starts looking half decent.]  :Razz: 

I may attempt something like yours [order of progression] when I try a sub.t map. Though I might nix the lines... my natural inclination to think in light/shade.
Interesting and innumerable the ways there are to go about it.  :Smile: 

Thank you for the answers! Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Meshon

I love the cast shadow coming in at the bottom. These look great!

----------


## Mouse

They're both really yummy  :Very Happy: 

Sorry - I've been repping like crazy over the last couple of weeks, but I still haven't been able to catch ten others to rep since I last repped you for the first bookmark!  LOL!

----------


## ChickPea

New bookmark is gorgeous! It's very atmospheric.

I'm amused by your talk of stages in creation. Man, mine would be something like 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, delete, 1, 2, close file & go out, 2, 3, I hate this map, 2, 3, some crying in the corner, 3, 2, gnashing of teeth, 3, 4, hallelujah, I'm finished! I never want to see this *&@%ing map again...

 :Razz:

----------


## Voolf

> That's actually a rather tidy process... compared with mine. [1. see something that looks kinda like X; 2. hmm...; 3. add a bit here, there, fix this and that...; 3 1/2. hmm, well, now it kinda looks more like...; 3 3/4. mess about with stuffs; 3 7/8. darn, well, ok...; 4. continue to make a giant mess until it starts looking half decent.] 
> 
> I may attempt something like yours [order of progression] when I try a sub.t map. Though I might nix the lines... my natural inclination to think in light/shade.
> Interesting and innumerable the ways there are to go about it. 
> 
> Thank you for the answers! Much appreciated


You are very welcome. I try to keep my work tidy, but the things i wrote above is just a theory, in practice i jump between everything too. Actually i find beauty in that chaos, i really admire people who can paint without lines just with the appropiate colours, sometimes on one layer ! Your art seems to be like that and i love it.




> I love the cast shadow coming in at the bottom. These look great!


Thanks Meshon




> They're both really yummy 
> 
> Sorry - I've been repping like crazy over the last couple of weeks, but I still haven't been able to catch ten others to rep since I last repped you for the first bookmark!  LOL!


I can imagine, Mouse looking for inactive, innocent as lamb users and throw rep in ther faces, "You dont need it? I don't care, take one" haha  :Very Happy: 




> New bookmark is gorgeous! It's very atmospheric.
> 
> I'm amused by your talk of stages in creation. Man, mine would be something like 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, delete, 1, 2, close file & go out, 2, 3, I hate this map, 2, 3, some crying in the corner, 3, 2, gnashing of teeth, 3, 4, hallelujah, I'm finished! I never want to see this *&@%ing map again...


Haha, maybe i said it wrong. The process i mentioned is something i would like to follow all the time, but i dont. With every new document i promise myself that i will keep my layers clean a tidy. Sometime from half done map i started to make a mess, and in the end i never know which layer is for what  :Very Happy: 
Btw. ChickPea, can you explain me again WIP tag scrapper? I want to place picture in first post with 2 bookmarks for scrapper, but scrapper grabs either first bookmark or second, though they are not tagged with WIP.

----------


## - JO -

It's a very nice idea that you got there ... for both bookmarks ! Real bookmarks that make you want to read ... and the text is in perfect match with the drawing, which is masterfully executed! Congratulations !

----------


## Voolf

> It's a very nice idea that you got there ... for both bookmarks ! Real bookmarks that make you want to read ... and the text is in perfect match with the drawing, which is masterfully executed! Congratulations !


Thank you JO. I wanted to do something more appealing than just a crop from map. Glad you like it.


Ok, i made one more o.O
I thought this will be a non-lines drawing practice, but it's actually turn out quite nice and finished it quite fast (done it in 3H, at least for me it is fast  :Razz: ). When i was about to do the last touches my wife looked at it and said that she wants a crab there.... LOL so i drew one.

Unfortunately i was working with the file that that had my first bookmark there with trees. i deleted some layers and overwrite the file several times, so i lost even backup files of the first bookmark. Well i can live with it, it is not a big map.

I think this is last one (for this bookmark project). I upload 3 of them in one picture so scrapper can grab it properly.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Your bookmarks are really amazing Voolf! They are all very appealing and different. Great work!

----------


## ChickPea

These are fantastic, Voolf! They're all very different but complement each other very well.

About the scraper, it gets confused when there are two images in the one post and may not always pick up the one you want, no matter where you put the Latest WIP tag. It's always best to put only one image in a comment if you want the scraper to find it.

----------


## - JO -

Your wife is right ! (I didn't say "always", though.... you know...) The crab takes it all !!! a reaaly beutiful piece, I love the waves !!!!

----------


## Josiah VE

I think the last one is my favorite! It is drawn so beautifully and it looks so peaceful. The crab really is a great finishing touch.
I'm getting really jealous of your mapmaking skills.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

I agree with Josiah.  Trouble is, with my propensity for daydreaming I wouldn't be doing any reading  :Razz:

----------


## Chashio

I ... 
I just... wow.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

Good job  :Wink:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Damn, these look splendid Voolf! Would love to see more of them, but i guess you'll need your time to work on other projects ... (and this is not a bad thing either  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Voolf

> Your bookmarks are really amazing Voolf! They are all very appealing and different. Great work!


Thank you.




> These are fantastic, Voolf! They're all very different but complement each other very well.
> 
> About the scraper, it gets confused when there are two images in the one post and may not always pick up the one you want, no matter where you put the Latest WIP tag. It's always best to put only one image in a comment if you want the scraper to find it.


Thanks ChickPea, i will keep that in mind.




> Your wife is right ! (I didn't say "always", though.... you know...) The crab takes it all !!! a reaaly beutiful piece, I love the waves !!!!


I will pass the info to my wife, she will be happy. Thanks




> I think the last one is my favorite! It is drawn so beautifully and it looks so peaceful. The crab really is a great finishing touch.
> I'm getting really jealous of your mapmaking skills.


Thanks Josiah.




> I agree with Josiah.  Trouble is, with my propensity for daydreaming I wouldn't be doing any reading


Haha, yeah that is probably what i will do also.




> I ... 
> I just... wow.


I just... thank you  :Very Happy: 




> Good job


Thanks kacey !




> Damn, these look splendid Voolf! Would love to see more of them, but i guess you'll need your time to work on other projects ... (and this is not a bad thing either  )


Thank you. Maybe i wil do more in the future who knows.

----------


## ThomasR

These are lovely experiments that forecast wonders to come  :Wink:

----------


## Voolf

> These are lovely experiments that forecast wonders to come


Haha, thanks Thomas.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice work on those, Voolf! The one on the left makes me dream about holidays  :Wink: .

----------


## Jariik

Very well done.  Vibrant, but with restraint and nothing excessive.

----------


## Voolf

> Very well done.  Vibrant, but with restraint and nothing excessive.


Thank you.

----------


## damonjynx

> New bookmark is gorgeous! It's very atmospheric.
> 
> I'm amused by your talk of stages in creation. Man, mine would be something like 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, delete, 1, 2, close file & go out, 2, 3, I hate this map, 2, 3, some crying in the corner, 3, 2, gnashing of teeth, 3, 4, hallelujah, I'm finished! I never want to see this *&@%ing map again...


My preferred method for expletives is to substitute numbers for the letters (from the phone keypad, no fancy code or whatever). 38## gets quite a bit of use in it's various forms :Smile: 

Awesome job as usual Voolf. I love all three, though given my penchant for dungeons, it's no surprise that's my fave.

----------


## Voolf

> Originally Posted by ChickPea
> 
> I'm amused by your talk of stages in creation. Man, mine would be something like 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, delete, 1, 2, close file & go out, 2, 3, I hate this map, 2, 3, some crying in the corner, 3, 2, gnashing of teeth, 3, 4, hallelujah, I'm finished! I never want to see this *&@%ing map again...
> 
> 
> My preferred method for expletives is to substitute numbers for the letters (from the phone keypad, no fancy code or whatever). 38## gets quite a bit of use in it's various forms
> 
> Awesome job as usual Voolf. I love all three, though given my penchant for dungeons, it's no surprise that's my fave.


Ah, you reminded me ChickPea's words again. It's funny. yet so true. Not all my maps are going according to the plan and i get frustrated sometimes too.

Anyway.... thanks damonjynx.

----------


## kan210690

so great.it's wonderful
thank so much

----------


## Voolf

> so great.it's wonderful
> thank so much


Thanks  :Wink:  Glad you like them.

----------

